# Waterfowl Loads...



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok, I'll admit it, I'm a rookie at waterfowl and looking for some info on what everyone shoots and out of what. I know that I should pattern my gun but, not going to have time before the opener so here it goes, I have an 870 SuperMag, what do you recommend as far as choke/load combination for ducks and then what for geese? Thanks for the input.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Justin: It's Pete from Hunt Ohio. I shoot a modified choke out of my 870 and it patterns 4 shot waterfowl loads from both winchester and remington really well. With goose, I would go with BB. I'm sure we'll see both ducks and geese this weekend.


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

What size shell?


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

if you can shoot 3.5" since you have a super magnum, go ahead and get them... it's nice to have a larger load when you're shooting steel. Steel just isn't dense enough.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

It really depends on what hunting you are doing. For decoying birds and close in shots, you can use a wider choke (improved cylinder) and smaller shot like 4. For pass shooting and geese most prefer a modified choke and 2's to BB's. As for the 3.5'' loads, IMO it isn't necessary and it costs more, not to mention it can be very rough on the shoulder in the early season with less clothing on. 

The bottom line is if you shoot well you can knock birds down with 2 3/4'' 4 shot. The extra pellets won't do any good if you can't put them on the bird. I will say to stick to hi velocity loads though. Heck I dropped a goose dead last week on 3'' 2 shot out of an IC choke at 30 yards. You don't NEED a cannon. 

I almost never pass shoot and shoot 2 shot for ducks and close in geese out of my IC choke. 4 shot is adequate for smaller birds like woodies, teal, and early mallards but on fat late season ducks I tend to get more cripples so I up it to 2's or 1's. The best brand IMO is kent faststeel but the Gander in Toledo decided to seriously skimp on their stock this year so I have been shooting winchester hi velocity. Most say it's a poor load but it's dropped plenty of birds so far.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I use 3.5 inch BB's in all weather and hunting situations.
Good on ducks and bring down geese when you get on them.
When I strickly Goose Hunting I use T's.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I use a 3 inch with a mix of 2s and 4s and for geese I use BB's I have a Mossburg but if im feeling randy i take the 410 with 3 inch mag's with 4s.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Justin: Mojo is right... without a semi-auto, the 3.5" will kick like a mule. If you can take the recoil, I say shoot them. 3.5" 12 ga. is borderline 10 ga.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I went with a guide a year ago. All he shot was 3.5" #2's. I have started doing the same. I have found that I have become a more lethal hunter...not near as many cripples. Just my opinion.

Pike


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

If you don't mind the extra cost I'd say shoot nothin but hevi-shot! First of all you can use a smaller size shot ( 4,6) for ducks and (2,4) for geese. This allows you to get more pellets on the birds. Second the hevi-shot has more energy down range. I only use 3 inch mags in my 870 and have seen a huge increase in the number of birds that I kill with one shot. plus the 3 inch saves the your shoulder a lot. I really think this stuff works. Best load/ choke combo 3 inch #6 hevi shot with a mod choke


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

I have thought about this one all night sitting here at work for almost 18 hours now and finally decided to give my .02 on this. 

I have been duck hunting over 20 years and learn new things every year. I also see and usually fall for the hype of all the new gadgets, gear, shells and so on. If I have learned one thing and keep telling myself over and over ( not always listening) that is to stick with one kind of shell or shot size. 
Find one that works good and keep using it (practice makes perfect).

Most of the premium stuff comes in a box of 10 so you aren't usually stuck with a box of 20+ shells that don't work good in your gun or work well for you. 
Another thing you can try is if you have a buddy or buddies that already have this stock pile of extras that he doesnt shoot you might see if you can get some of each from him/them and try different ones on pattern paper. It will cut your cost in the long run. Try to have enough shells of the same kind that you can test different chokes and yardages. It is nearly impossible (IMHO) to find a perfect load for everything. Some guys feel comfortable shooting one load for everything. I still tend to switch between duck loads and goose loads when I hear the big birds coming close. I know I can kill them with what I have loaded usually but I tend to think bigger shot = better kill %. 

Every gun shoots different. Even same make and model and choke may shoot different loads differently due to a million factors that could be applied. Take recommendations as guidelines and don't try to hold them to facts because it may leave you scratching your head after a miss. 

I hope that makes sense ...over 17 hours at work so I don't know what is up and what is down right now but with enough caffeine the mind seems to clear up a bit.
Good luck this season. 

Quack
Quack
Quack
Bang
Bang
Bang
click, click, click,click...(insert explicit language here)


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies, I sincerely appreciate your input. I do have one question still left, with the factory Mod Choke, isn't it discouraged to use heavy shot and it appears to be safe to shoot steel out of it as well? Thanks again.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

They do make special chokes just for Hevi-Shot if you are so inclined to pay the $40-50+ for one. I use Mossberg guns and have used Hevi-Shot of even the largest size (BB) out of my tightest choke (not the lead only-turkey one). It is somewhat overchoked I believe when you do that becaue it does pattern so tight anyways. I find the less choke is better with Hevi-Shot and Steel. Again, this brings us to the pattern your gun advice. If you are concerned about barrel damage you should try one of the softer pellets like Bismuth or Kent Tungsten Matrix.
Get in touch with me by sending a message if you want and I will see what I have in my 'leftovers' bag.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I saw this on another site. Good info about the lethality of waterfowl loads.
http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/magazine/2005_01/01_shooting.php


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

I was just gonna post that up too Pike. Great reading material.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just bought a box of the new winchester supremes elite hi-density

12ga 3'' 1 3/8oz #2

should be an awesome duck load and handle geese with ease


----------

